# Riley's Snake Pit in Wigan



## snakepitwigan (Nov 4, 2011)

Just a quick post to mention that submission wrestling is back on the map in Wigan! The Snake Pit in Wigan (formerly known as Riley's Gym) has a catch-as-catch-can seminar this coming Sunday with legendary Coach Roy Wood. Interested in attending this seminar? Complete our seminar application and click this link. Find us on Facebook at www.facebook.com/snakepituk

Each seminar includes a few hours of techniques for grappling or MMA professionals and these sessions are being rolled out across the UK through affiliate clubs.

Find out where else the seminar's are being held and click this link. On a last note, Coach Roy Wood has also invited new affiliated clubs to join The Snake Pit network. Interested drop an email to[email protected]


----------

